# عذرا معذرة اعذرنى



## anosh (30 مارس 2008)

*ترنيمة عذرا معذرة اعذرنى بصوت المرنمة انجى اسحق

اتمنى ان صوتى المتواضع يعجبكم 
و فى انتظار اعرف ارائكم 


وده الللينك *​http://www.2shared.com/file/3043997/...___online.html


----------



## anosh (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عذرا معذرة اعذرنى*

*ده اللينك الجديد لو الاول مش شغال ​*
http://www.2shared.com/file/3066094/6684f096/___online.html


----------



## ginajoojoo (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عذرا معذرة اعذرنى*

اللينك التانى شغال تمام ياقمر ..وبجد الترنيمة جميلة اوى واسمها شدنى 
وصوتك فيها معبر جدا..ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك ويكللها دايما بالنجاح​


----------



## cobcob (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عذرا معذرة اعذرنى*

*جامدة جامدة جامدة جامدة
وكنت بدور عليها
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا أنوش​*


----------



## anosh (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عذرا معذرة اعذرنى*

*اى خدمه ... بس صلوا لى كتتتتتير​*


----------



## cobcob (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عذرا معذرة اعذرنى*

*بعد اذنك يا أنوش 
انا كتبت الترنيمة
عشان الكل يستفيد منها
عشان كلامها عجبنى أوىىىىىىىىىىىى

+ عذرا معذرة اعذرنى كلمات عشقها يغمرنى
اتلوها مجرد ألفاظ وكأن اللفظ يبرئنى
أطويها رداءا منسوجا من ورق التين لتسترنى
ان نورك أحرق ظلماتى أو إن لسانك عاتبنى
+ آه من كذبى وريائى كم أخدع من كبريائى
فضميرى يظن خطاياه تطهر بقليل من ماء
ويسوع .. بجهلى أماطله اذ يرنو حبا لشفائى
يقترب بلسمه لجرحى فأدارى فى حمق دائى
+ املأنى صدقا وخضوعا من حقك .... تسقط أقنعتى
ابنك انزلق الى الزيف فأعد تهذيبى وتربيتى
علمنى أصارحك بضعفى وأعمق فى صفحك ثقتى
كى تغدو عذرا أعذرنى كلمات ماتت من لغتى*​


----------



## anosh (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عذرا معذرة اعذرنى*

*ولا يهمك ياقمر اى حد ممكن يسمع اى ترنيمة و يكتب كلماتها ​*


----------



## anosh (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عذرا معذرة اعذرنى*

*المهم ان الكل يستفيد و يفيد ... وربنا يبارك حياتكم و خدمتكم​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عذرا معذرة اعذرنى*

الروابط مش شغالة معايا يا غالى

يا ريت تتاكد منها


----------



## michealnice (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عذرا معذرة اعذرنى*

علي فكرة كلمات الاغنية رووعة
انا قرتها هنا بس مش عارف انزل الترنيمة
لان الروابط مش شغالة

ياريت بجد حد ينزلها تاني
انا عايزها ضروري


----------



## anosh (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عذرا معذرة اعذرنى*

*ده اللينك الجديد اللى شغال و كل سنه و كل المنتدى بالف خير *​
http://www.mediafire.com/?09jxn3nwaty


----------



## anosh (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عذرا معذرة اعذرنى*

*اللى كان بيدور عليها و محتاجها ينزلها​*


----------



## anosh (1 أبريل 2009)

*عذرا معذرة اعذرنى
بصوت انجى اسحق 

اللينك الجديد​* http://www.2shared.com/file/5228553/69d9ad10/____.html


----------



## kalimooo (2 أبريل 2009)




----------



## anosh (2 أبريل 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## tonylovejesus (4 أبريل 2009)

thanks


----------



## medo_2010200 (5 أبريل 2009)

بعد انك انا كنت عاوز اعرف مين اللى كتب الكلمات الجمدة دى 

وعلى فكرة
انا اسمى مينا 
 احنا عملنا الترنيمه دى عندنا فى الكورال فريق صوت الراعى بكنيسة مارى جرجس كوتسيكا 
بس التوزيع كان مختلف عن دة كتير 

وربنا يبارك خدمتيك


----------



## anosh (5 أبريل 2009)

*مينا بمنتهى الصراحه انا سمعت الترنيمة ديه من كورال فى  مطرانية االجيزة و عندى بصوتهم 
لكن بامانه انا معرفش  كلمات مين ولا الحان مين 
انا كمان كان نفسى اشتغل بيها فى الكورال عندى 
بس نفسى الاول 
اعرف بتاعت مين قولت لما انزلها بصوتى يمكن حد يقول بتاعت مين 
و ده تسجيل من بروفه و التوزيع مجرد رتم الاورج بتاعنا بعازف الكورال يعنى ده مش توزيع ده مجرد عزف علشان اسجل عليه 
ياريت انت لو عندك توزيع جامد ليها و تقدر تبعتهولى اكون متشكرة ليك جداااااااااااااااااااا

و لو الترنيمة ضايقت حد انى نزلتها بصوتى حفاظا على حقوق الغير انا ممكن اطلب حذفها مافيش مشكله 
بس انا فعلا ماعرفش بتاعت مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ربنااااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك*​


----------



## medo_2010200 (5 أبريل 2009)

طيب يريت لو تقدرى تبعتيلى الترنيمه اللى بصوت الفريق اللى سمعتيها منهم 
وبالنسبة للتوزيع مش معايا بس هحاول اجبهوليك


----------



## anosh (5 أبريل 2009)

*سامحنى انا مقدرش اطلع تسجيل لبروفة كورال مش بتاعى من غير اذنهم 
ده مش كورالى و مش من حقى 
معلش سامحنى ​*


----------



## medo_2010200 (5 أبريل 2009)

انا هرفعليك الترنيمة اللى بتاعت الفريق عندنا ولو التوزيع عجبيك 
هحاول اجيبهوليك من ليدر الفريق عندنا


----------



## anosh (5 أبريل 2009)

*اوكى مافيش مشكلة بس لو ليدر الكورال عندك
 ماوافقش مافيش مشكلة خلاص

ربنااااااااااااااا يعوضك بجد و ميرسى خالص 
​*


----------



## medo_2010200 (5 أبريل 2009)

معلش يا انجى هى الترنيمه معايا لسة مخلصتش لسة فى اهات البنات متحتططش فا فى حلين 
يا اما ارفعليك منها بيت بس كدة التوزيع مش هيبقى باين او ابعتليك اللينك على ميلك فا اللى تشوفية


----------



## medo_2010200 (5 أبريل 2009)

دة البت التالت من الترنيمه بصوتى ومعلش انا اسف انى مش هقدر ارفعها على المنتدى كلها غير لما تخلص بس لو عيزاها كلمينى على الميل بتاعى اهوة 
*ممنوع وضع ايميلات oesi_no*


----------



## medo_2010200 (5 أبريل 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/96903360/4cc34b9d/_2__Audio.html\
وادى اللينك اهوة


----------



## anosh (6 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا مينا على تعبك و ياريت لو ينفع انك تجيب لى التوزيع من غير الهامنج بتاع البنات يكون افضل 
 و ياريت اعرف توزيع مين بالظبط و مين عازف اللايف بتاع الكمان علشان لو استخدمتها فى الكورال عندى 
و ياريت كمان لو  انت عرفت مين اللى كتبها و لحنها تقولى 
شكرا على تعبك و ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي خالص انوش علي الترنيمه الجميله

بس ياريت تعيدي تسجيلها وتوطي صوت التوزيع شويه لأنه عالي عن صوتك فالكلمات مش واضحه اوي


بس انا عايز اسالك سؤال بسيط مين مؤلف الترنيمه ياريت لو تقدري​


----------



## anosh (8 أبريل 2009)

*صدقنى يا ابانوب احنا كلنااااااااااااااااااااا بنسأل مين كاتب الترنيمة ديه ماحدش عارف 
حاجه خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص 
ربنا يبعت حد عارف مين اللى كاتبها و مين اللى ملحنها و يقول لنا  
لان فعلا كلماتها جامده جدااااااااااااااااااااا و فكرتها مالهاش حل 
ربنا يبعت حد عارف عنها حاجه 
و ميرسى على مرورك ​*


----------



## medo_2010200 (11 أبريل 2009)

اخويا المشرف الغالى انا طالب منك طلب 
فى لينك انا حطيطوة فوق فى اخر مشاركة ليا فى الموضوع 
فارجو منك مسحوة لان وضعوة سببلى مشاكل 
وارجو تقبل اسفى  
وفعل الصالح
اخوك مينا


----------



## evramman (4 يونيو 2009)

لااسف anosh النكين مش شغالين 

بس اكيد لو كانت شغالي هتبقي روعة من صوتك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

